# NO For Sale Items!!!!



## Meriwether Mike

Please assist us in posting all "For Sale" items in the "Swap and Sell" area of the forum. We have added ATVs and Boats to the sub forum titles to assist in locating your adds. This forum is for advice and or questions relative to anything motorized. Thanks for your help!


----------



## LINEMAN55

sorry, just figuring out how this works, i see my "thread" in the for sale list now, but if you can correct whatever other problems i had for me , that would be great! thanks..


----------



## boneboy96

just read the rules and regs of the S&S forum and you'll be fine.


----------



## Phoelix

Swap and Sell don't work....won't let me in, sends me to some other page that won't load....


----------



## fredw

Phoelix said:


> Swap and Sell don't work....won't let me in, sends me to some other page that won't load....



Phoelix, it's been a long time since we've had a swap and sell section on the forum.

You can use the GON Marketplace for buying and selling.


----------



## hogdgz

fredw said:


> Phoelix, it's been a long time since we've had a swap and sell section on the forum.
> 
> You can use the GON Marketplace for buying and selling.



Yes it was a total of $230 dollars and the temp sensor cost $12. Kinda pricey but worth it cause my truck was acting crazy.


----------

